# Canon PIXMA MP150 Printer-Scanner



## billyphatu (Aug 27, 2006)

I am trying to install a Canon PIXMA MP150 combined scanner and printer on my new Macbook Pro via a USB connection.  I thought it would be a breeze... but alas it is being a pain.  

Before I connected the printer, I used the set-up CD for Mac that came with the printer.  It seemed to install the printer driver, scanner driver and a couple of programs, just the same as when I installed it on a PC.  I then connected my printer.  Nothing happened - but I assume this is normal for Macs.  I went to the Printer utility and I saw the MP150 in the list of available printers.  When i tried to add it, however, the Printer utility froze and I had to Force Quit.  It did this every time, no matter what I changed on the settings for the driver (the default option is "Canon LJ Printer").  

I tried opening the Canon MP-Navigator program (allows you to set preferences for the printer etc) and it said that the driver had not been installed.  I tried installing again from the CD and the same thing happened.  I went to the Canon website and downloaded all of the most recent drivers and programs for the printer for Mac.  I installed them, and the same things happened.  A couple of times it seemed to work and the printer was added, but whenever I tried to print to it, the print job stopped and nothing happened.

Any ideas that might help me would be SOOO appreciated!  I am new to Macs, so it is entirely possible that I'm doing something wrong.  Is there a particular way to install drivers that I'm not doing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## selody (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a Macbook pro and tried to intstall the drivers for the Canon MP150. The drivers are not installing properly. It's not you. I think the drivers are not compatiple with the new Macs. I want to know why it's not working with the Intel based Mac? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## billyphatu (Sep 1, 2006)

I emailed Canon and I got this very unhelpful response:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent enquiry regarding your Canon PIXMA MP150.
> ...



I didn't buy the printer for use on Mac... I only just bought the Mac (


----------



## Sammy113 (Sep 3, 2006)

selody said:


> I have a Macbook pro and tried to intstall the drivers for the Canon MP150. The drivers are not installing properly. It's not you. I think the drivers are not compatiple with the new Macs. I want to know why it's not working with the Intel based Mac? Anyone have any ideas?



Hi guys
I just have the same problem that you said.  Actually my mac doesnt even open de cd that came with the printer and i had to force quit it and restart. I downloaded the drivers from a site that at leats allow me to print my documents.  I also downloaded the scangear but my scanner does not work yet. I'm sorry i cant't remeber the website but I made a search in google for mp150 driver download for mac. I hope that help you


----------



## spunkyvixen (Sep 3, 2006)

I am going to try to d/l a beta drivers for 10.4.7 to see if that works.

Otherwise, I'll have to try roll back to the earlier version of Mac OS which will be a pain in the ass until Canon get their shit sorted.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 4, 2006)

spunkyvixen said:


> I am going to try to d/l a beta drivers for 10.4.7 to see if that works.




Did it work?


----------



## macusercanada (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, I had the same issue with my Canon MP150, but have it hooked up through a USB on my airport express.  I can print, however, when I want to scan, I have to hook it up directly to my iMac and not through my airport express.  Any ideas why it won't scan through the airport?


----------



## gsahli (Feb 10, 2008)

2nd paragraph:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107418


----------



## macusercanada (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok thanks gsahli...so basically I'm screwed...lol


----------



## macusercanada (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks gsahli...I'm hooped


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2008)

Would something like  VueScan help your scanning dilemma?


----------



## shadow89 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys it's super simple! Use image capture - the same app for importing photos off your camera. It comes with every mac. I am using 10.5.

I'm glad I figured it out


----------

